#ubuntu-sugarteam 2010-03-02
<jelkner> #startmeeting
<meeting> Meeting started at 13:42 UTC. The chair is jelkner.
<meeting> Commands Available: #TOPIC, #IDEA, #ACTION, #AGREED, #LINK
 * jelkner is here
 * MYabes is here
 * hgrover is here
<jelkner> ok, i don't know who else is coming
<jelkner> i hope anurag will
<jelkner> lol
<jelkner> hi Anurag
<Anurag> hey jeff
<jelkner> quick checkin
<Anurag> just a heads up, might have to leave a little early today...have an exam at 3
<jelkner> ok, let's make this quick then
<jelkner> we are at a bit of an impass
<jelkner> the smoke test still needs work, but michael can't really be the editor
<jelkner> it still refers to XOs all over the place
<jelkner> so it's not much use for us
<Anurag> ok, so I will make a completely new smoke test on a google spreadsheet
<jelkner> Anurag, if you do that
<Anurag> I want to make sure MYabes has this by tomorrow morning
<jelkner> we should delete the wiki page
<jelkner> Anurag, that would be great
<jelkner> but one other thing we need to consider
<jelkner> is that the real blocker at the moment is the lack of developers on the project
<jelkner> seems to me dfarning needs right now what we can't provide
<jelkner> so testing at this point may not be that important
<Anurag> so how can we move forward?
<jelkner> that's a great question
<Anurag> i konw dfarning said last week that he is going to be busy with ASLO during the next couple weeks
<jelkner> since i'm responsible for guiding michael
<jelkner> this is an important issue for me
<jelkner> here is what i decided for the moment
<jelkner> michael will work on TurtleArt
<jelkner> i've asked a former student to package TurtleArt for ubuntu
<jelkner> he agreed to do that
<jelkner> (i'm hiring him to do it, so it should be done soon)
<jelkner> he will:
<jelkner> 1. create an ubuntu 9.10 debian package for TurtleArt
<jelkner> (maybe 10.04?)
<jelkner> (i'm hoping there is no difference)
<jelkner> 2. create a PPA for the package
<jelkner> 3. begin the process of submitting the package for inclusion in universe
<jelkner> the main way we can play a role in this project is as an educational institution
<jelkner> using, documenting, developing curriculum, etc
<jelkner> once sugar is further along, we can return to testing
<jelkner> so the smoke test will be important
<jelkner> we should decide what to do with it
<jelkner> and along with cleaning up the wiki site in general
<jelkner> we should decide where it belongs
<jelkner> i think keeping the current wiki page is fine
<jelkner> if we edit it to make it usable
<jelkner> Anurag, what do you think?
<Anurag> makes sense, just kinda confused as to how an educational institution is going to help in such a technical project
<jelkner> Anurag, keep in mind, this is an *educational* project ;-)
<jelkner> in fact, the iaep@sugarlabs.org stands for (It's An Education Project)
<Anurag> yea but in terms of using, documenting, developing curriculum, is that something that we are focusing on as part of the USR project
<jelkner> we are the customers for whom sugar exists
<jelkner> Anurag, you're right, of course
<jelkner> it is hackers that the project lacks
<jelkner> not educators at the moment
<jelkner> (until such time as a platform exists that educators can use)
<jelkner> we are only here because we are an ubuntu shop
<jelkner> interested in running sugar
<jelkner> so we certainly have the hardware available for testing
<jelkner> we just need something to test :(
<Anurag> right, so really we can't make much progress in testing right now
<jelkner> i'm afraid you're right
<Anurag> does MYabes have experience with packaging?
<jelkner> we are putting the cart before the horse
<jelkner> Anurag, none
<Anurag> Caroline sent me some videos that are pretty helpful
<jelkner> i have a former student who can package
<Anurag> o ok
<jelkner> but i have to pay him to do so, and my funds are limited
<jelkner> so i'm going to ask him to package TurtleArt
<jelkner> which i think we can make the most immediate use of in our educational program
<jelkner> and then i'll wait for USR to mature
<jelkner> i did offer caroline some of my own time to help with cleaning up launchpad
<jelkner> and i'll do that
<jelkner> but i don't think i'll have more than about 4 hours per week
<jelkner> i don't know if you could help with that?
<jelkner> the launchpad site is a mess
<Anurag> o ok, r u referring to the USR launchpad site?
<jelkner> since it is littered with past sugar ports
<jelkner> versions previous to 0,88
<jelkner> 0.88
<jelkner> for platforms previous to 10.04 (lucid)
<jelkner> packages that are no longer needed are there
<jelkner> it is very confusing and raises the barrier to entry for someone who would want to help
<jelkner> what's needed is to clean that up
<Anurag> ok so we want to limit it to 10.04 and .88?
<jelkner> yes
<jelkner> anything else is just a dead end at this point
<jelkner> so we need to find out who owns the other packages
<jelkner> and get them to withdrawal them
<Anurag> well since USR is kind of at a stalemate, I guess I can help with cleaning up the wiki and launchpad
<jelkner> it means investigating and communicating
<jelkner> not something our high schoolers are particularly good at yet :(
<Anurag> u can't withdraw them with admin rights?
<jelkner> we either need to find the package owner and ask them
<Anurag> ok
<Anurag> what do u think needs to be done with the wiki?
<jelkner> or if the package is stale, and an owner can't be found, we need to plead with the launchpad admins to help us
<jelkner> ok, the wiki we have more control over
<jelkner> we just need to make sure it makes sense
<jelkner> dfarning is requesting our help with that
<jelkner> since he has looked at it too many times to be able to see it with fresh eyes
<Anurag> ok that's something I definitely feel comfortable doing
<jelkner> perfect
<Anurag> I just need some direction in what needs to be changed
<jelkner> i say we keep the smoke test where it is
<Anurag> 1. The smoke test needs to be modififed
<jelkner> and just edit it
<Anurag> right
<jelkner> to remove all references to XO
<Anurag> right
<jelkner> and make sure all the tests it asks one to perform make sense
<jelkner> we can't test 802.11s, for example
<jelkner> but we could test setting up a schoolserver and using jabber
<Anurag> ok, other than the smoke test, what other work needs to be done on the wki
<jelkner> (though let's not do that at 1st)
<jelkner> you and i can both poke around
<jelkner> looking at the flow from page to page
<jelkner> and making sure things make sense
<Anurag> right
<jelkner> the easier it is to navigate, the easier it will be to grow our community
<jelkner> since folks will find us through it
<jelkner> and if take them into a labyrinth, they are not likely to come back :(
<jelkner> ok, you have a test
<jelkner> and i have students to attend to
<jelkner> same time next week?
<jelkner> Anurag, give me an affirmative on that and i'll end the meeting ;-)
<Anurag> sounds good
<jelkner> #endmeeting
<meeting> Meeting finished at 14:14.
<meeting> Logs available at http://me.etin.gs/ubuntu-sugarteam/ubuntu-sugarteam.log.20100302_1342.html
#ubuntu-sugarteam 2010-03-05
<benjamin_> Does anyone here know how to run Sugar in a separate session?
#ubuntu-sugarteam 2011-03-05
<revive> Hi, can anybody help in getting Tam Tam to run on Ubuntu-Sugar-remix 32bit?
<revive> Hi, can anybody help with getting Tam Tam to work on Ubuntu-sugar-remix?
